# P21DD my experience...



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

Forgot to mention the count down from the CEL popping up to being speed limited was about 1000miles for me.
I was down to 30 miles left before being limited when I pulled into the dealer ship the second time.

So 900 miles of CEL then 100 miles of warning on the DIC then limited to 65mph top speed.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Good to hear that you got it fixed under warranty.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

mkohan said:


> Good to hear that you got it fixed under warranty.


It was a really close thing. I only had 1277 miles left.


----------

